# Reptile show 2015



## joanne69 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I am organising a Reptile event for 2015 in the West Sussex area and was wondering if there are any breeders and suppliers of equipment that would like to come to the Event.
At this present time I am just chucking some feelers out to see if anyone would be interested.
If you would like to know more then feel free to message me.

Thanks Jo.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

joanne69 said:


> I am organising a Reptile event for 2015 in the West Sussex area and was wondering if there are any breeders and suppliers of equipment that would like to come to the Event.


Hi,

What kind of reptile event? 

And I'm assuming since you're looking for breeders and equipment suppliers that you intend to have stalls to sell things at.

Are you aware of the pet animals act 1951 laws 
_" Pets not to be sold in streets, etc 
If any person carries on a business of selling animals as pets in any part of a street or public place, [or] at a stall or barrow in a market, he shall be guilty of an offence. "_

And this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fbh/936080-updated-fbh-guidance-shows.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fbh/936085-shows-history.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fbh/953063-reptile-shows-facts.html


----------

